# Woof link order is here! (Pic heavy)



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

After 3 long weeks, our wooflink order finally arrived! I am so pleased with everything, it's all made so well. The dog carrier is so beautiful, way better than I thought!! Enjoy!!

Oohhhh mommy, I love dis new bag and my skull hoodie!









Can we keep it, please?









Just chillin!









My other new hoodie!!









So cute!!









Fits my 8.5 pounder Mojo!!









And Lola loves it too!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

again!









Lola's new hoodie!!









More bag pics:


















Flap pocket in front









Side window









Zipper pocket on the other side


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I LOVE that carrier. I've drooled over it on a few occasions. So pretty. Thank you for posting pics. Now I want it even more!! Your pups look very comfortable in it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so obsessed with this carrier! I love it. And the clothes are great!!!! 

And of course the puppies are just precious.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> I LOVE that carrier. I've drooled over it on a few occasions. So pretty. Thank you for posting pics. Now I want it even more!! Your pups look very comfortable in it.


Thanks Caitlyn! I didn't think it would be this nice for the price point but its def worth it, will let you know how comfy and practical it is once I actually use it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I am so obsessed with this carrier! I love it. And the clothes are great!!!!
> 
> And of course the puppies are just precious.


Thanks Ashley, I'm quite pleased with it and the doggies seem to like it ok. It was kinda funny bc Leo thought it was only for him and as soon as mojo or Lola would get close, he would growl!! Bad Leo! Lol. I <3 wooflink, usually I try to find it on sale, but I gave in!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love it! wooflink is way pricey though! LOL one day i'll have to treat myself to one :albino: love the pics esp. the first one hahaha my Dexter does that to my bag everytime i come home and leave it on my bed LMAO~~ beautiful nails!!! :lol:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you say Leo is a size two in Wooflink? I bought the little coat for Prince in a 1 but think a two might work even better. What is Leo in weight, height and girth. The sizes from brand to brand are crazy different. Prince is an 8.5 inch neck, 10 inch length and about 11 inch girth. He is just under 4 lbs.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> i love it! wooflink is way pricey though! LOL one day i'll have to treat myself to one :albino: love the pics esp. the first one hahaha my Dexter does that to my bag everytime i come home and leave it on my bed LMAO~~ beautiful nails!!! :lol:


Thanks dear! Sometimes individual things go on clearance, so they are way cheaper! Also doggie couture shop is an online boutique that sends coupons all the time, last year they did 30% off on Black Friday. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Did you say Leo is a size two in Wooflink? I bought the little coat for Prince in a 1 but think a two might work even better. What is Leo in weight, height and girth. The sizes from brand to brand are crazy different. Prince is an 8.5 inch neck, 10 inch length and about 11 inch girth. He is just under 4 lbs.


Ya Jayda, he and Lola are both a size two. Leo weighs 4lbs and Lola 5lbs (she his exact size w a bigger chest, maybe she's 4.5lbs). Leo has a 7.5" neck (I'm sure it will get a little bigger), 10.5" chest and I'm guessing 10" in length? 8" clothing length fits him best. If I buy a size smaller, it's usually shorter then I like and sometimes I can't get it over his HUGE head! Mojo and him have almost the same size head and mojo weighs twice as much!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

really nice bag I like that its nice and deep and lots of pockets for lots of junk as well just perfect


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That bag is gorgeous! Love the quilting, it's so classy. That's the only one that I've seen so far that I love! I don't know what I would do with one, but this post has made me lust over those bags!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks dear! Sometimes individual things go on clearance, so they are way cheaper! Also doggie couture shop is an online boutique that sends coupons all the time, last year they did 30% off on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


thanks for the headsup  i'll have to check on them from time to time


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That carrier is gorgeous! I bet it's expensive though! Love Lola's hoodie and Leo's scull one!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful darling, absolutely beautiful! You are my sister from another mother,
your taste is my taste. I adore everything. I'm happy you're happy. Enjoy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> That carrier is gorgeous! I bet it's expensive though! Love Lola's hoodie and Leo's scull one!


Thanks Melissa! Actually, it wasn't too terrible compared to ones I've owned like from Juicy Couture which retail $300-350. This one was $120, which is more reasonable! My favorite was the skull hoodie, I love it so much, I ordered mojo one too! I don't think I'll ever be able to save for a wedding! Lol


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Beautiful darling, absolutely beautiful! You are my sister from another mother,
> your taste is my taste. I adore everything. I'm happy you're happy. Enjoy!


Awh thanks love! We DO have great taste bc I love all the outfits and bags you have posted! I was thinking about buying the kwigy Bo quilted one but this one was cheaper so I decided to try it. I also ordered a new one from pet flys and I can't wait to show you when it gets here!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

momofmany said:


> really nice bag I like that its nice and deep and lots of pockets for lots of junk as well just perfect


Thank u! Hopefully it will function as good as it looks!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That bag is gorgeous! Love the quilting, it's so classy. That's the only one that I've seen so far that I love! I don't know what I would do with one, but this post has made me lust over those bags!!


Lol, ooopppss! Sorry! Just had to share bc I was so excited! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## knockoutchis (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks really nice, and like the 'kids' approve  They are too cute. I love the brown and gold hoodie, that is really neat.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love it , i just love it !!! that carrier is gorgeous !!! i love all the new clothes too, especially Lolas new hoodie


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, which Pet Flys did you get? Not the werewolf?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

The carrier is wonderful and I like the hoodies too! Your pups are so pretty and so cute trying out that bag!

LS, I have seen that werewolf bag and I think it is hideous. I would be afraid to put my pups in there cause I am afraid the bag will eat them!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> The carrier is wonderful and I like the hoodies too! Your pups are so pretty and so cute trying out that bag!
> 
> LS, I have seen that werewolf bag and I think it is hideous. I would be afraid to put my pups in there cause I am afraid the bag will eat them!


Haha Terri, this is why I asked! On _some_ pictures it looks cute, BUT in real life it
is a monster. I admit I'm picky, but the Werewolf bag is a rip off imo, the fake
fur comes off onto your clothes, the bag is heavy, uncomfortable, the mesh
parts are made out of some kind of hard wire, the zippers break...it's just a big
mess. There are plenty of other Pet Flys models out there that people swear by,
but this particular model is far from impressive.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Ahhh lovely things! The skull hoodie is so cute! I <3 Leo!!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! I have always love that carrier! Just let us know how practical and comfortable it is.

The hoodies are super cute, fit Leo beautifully! and Lola and Mojo what sweethearts!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW!! Love that carrier!!! Adorable pictures of your babies, too.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, which Pet Flys did you get? Not the werewolf?


Hahaha, no not the werewolf one!! Actually it's a new one they just made, it's not even available on their website yet. I went to a dog show for store owners in Chicago with a friend who owns a boutique and I picked it out there. It's very similar to the pet tote metro, only they have funner prints and colors! I have a pic of it that doesn't really do the bag justice 
It's purple w leopard straps and skulls!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the polkadots in that carrier! fffff jealous ;__; I love Leo's new hoodie too! sooo stylish, need wooflink in the uk hmfff!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like they want you to take them for an outing in their new bag.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i love it , i just love it !!! that carrier is gorgeous !!! i love all the new clothes too, especially Lolas new hoodie


Thanks Elaine! They make it in black too with hot pink!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MiniGrace said:


> The carrier is wonderful and I like the hoodies too! Your pups are so pretty and so cute trying out that bag!
> 
> LS, I have seen that werewolf bag and I think it is hideous. I would be afraid to put my pups in there cause I am afraid the bag will eat them!


Thanks!! I've seen the werewolf too!! Lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> WOW!! Love that carrier!!! Adorable pictures of your babies, too.


Thank you!! Excited to try it out!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pumpernickel said:


> Ahhh lovely things! The skull hoodie is so cute! I <3 Leo!!!


Thank you!! Everything turned out great, I never know what it will look like when I order online but I'm happy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Gorgeous! I have always love that carrier! Just let us know how practical and comfortable it is.
> 
> The hoodies are super cute, fit Leo beautifully! and Lola and Mojo what sweethearts!


Awww thanks Myra! I'll def let you all know!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

quinnandleah said:


> Looks like they want you to take them for an outing in their new bag.


I can't wait to use it! Mojo and Lola love going bye bye in a bag, they're lazy! Leo hasn't quite got the hang of it yet! Lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heartagram said:


> I love the polkadots in that carrier! fffff jealous ;__; I love Leo's new hoodie too! sooo stylish, need wooflink in the uk hmfff!


I'm sure you can get it there, no? It's a great brand, very well made. Oh and it's leopard spots on that bag, lol but it's hard to see from far away!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Elaine! They make it in black too with hot pink!!


Oh, thank you for letting me know that !!!! now i am really tempted. where would be a good place to order it from??? i saw it on funny fur but do you know of any deals anywhere? 
maybe i'll sell a couple of the carriers i already have to replace them with new ones


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Oh, thank you for letting me know that !!!! now i am really tempted. where would be a good place to order it from??? i saw it on funny fur but do you know of any deals anywhere?
> maybe i'll sell a couple of the carriers i already have to replace them with new ones


The hoodie comes in grey and black both with leopard and hot pink, the carrier comes in black, pink, and nude. Doggie Couture shop sells wooflink, but if u can wait til Black Friday, they usually have a great deal, like 30% off! They're regular prices are a little high but with a good discount it's cheaper than sites that don't do coupons. Sign up to receive their emails!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

when is black friday? i forgot ... is it the day after Thanksgiving ? i can wait for that !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup!! I will post the coupon code in a thread too once they release it. I think they sent the email the day before thanksgiving last year and it was good through the weekend.


----------



## mammafrania (Oct 18, 2012)

i love the carrier! does anyone know where can i buy it in uk?


----------

